# Illustrator : Logo



## El_Tomato (6. Oktober 2007)

Halli hallo liebe Tutorials-User
Ich möchte mal gerne wissen, wie man genau vektorisiert, aber hier in diesem Forum finde ich keine genaue Anleitung, wo ich alle schritte einzeln erklärt bekomme.
Wäre jmd so gütig und würde mir genau erklären wie ich ein Logo etc. vektorisiere?


----------



## Roman-studios (6. Oktober 2007)

Hier nimm könnte ich eine positive Wertung haben 

Anhang anzeigen Logo.zip


----------



## El_Tomato (6. Oktober 2007)

Wie hast du das denn jetzt genau gemacht?
Könntest du deine Schritte mal erklären?


mfg El_Tomato


----------



## Roman-studios (7. Oktober 2007)

Ih habe diesen Vektor nicht in Illustrator gemacht sondern Corel Draw


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Roman-studios,

deine Arbeit in allen Ehren, aber ich denke, der Nachwelt bringt es mehr, wenn du dein Wissen
mit den Fragestellern teilst und deine Arbeitsschritte erklärst.
Von einem "mal so vektorisierten Logo" ohne Arbeitsbeschreibung ist der Community nicht nachhaltig geholfen.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## El_Tomato (7. Oktober 2007)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Roman-studios,
> 
> deine Arbeit in allen Ehren, aber ich denke, der Nachwelt bringt es mehr, wenn du dein Wissen
> mit den Fragestellern teilst und deine Arbeitsschritte erklärst.
> ...



Genau ^^ 
Kann mir das denn jetzt jemand mal beschreiben wie man das macht?


----------



## Roman-studios (7. Oktober 2007)

1.Ich schreibe den text (zu erst schaue welcher Font past) färbe den neuen Text gelb damit ich ihn auf dem Hintergrund sehe jetzt Mache ich transform und ziehe den text so entlang das er passt.

2.Zu erst länglich dann in die Breite...

3.Passt

4.Zeichne den ersten kreis (groß) passe ihn dem echten an.

5.Zeichne den zweiten lege ihn da drüber.

6.Mach dann Arrange

7.Mit dem restlichen Text machst du alles genau so.

8.Färbst wieder den Text um.

9.Und fertig


----------



## El_Tomato (7. Oktober 2007)

Roman-studios hat gesagt.:


> 1.Ich schreibe den text (zu erst schaue welcher Font past) färbe den neuen Text gelb damit ich ihn auf dem Hintergrund sehe jetzt Mache ich transform und ziehe den text so entlang das er passt.
> 
> 2.Zu erst länglich dann in die Breite...
> 
> ...



Weiß einer auch zufällig wie ich das mit Grafiken, d.h. Bildern mache?
Ich will ja nicht nur Text vektorisieren sondern auch Bilder etc.

mfg El_Tomato


----------



## OMAN_one (8. Oktober 2007)

Anleitung ab Illustrator CS2

Datei -> Platzieren -> Bild aussuchen -> mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug markieren -> Objekt -> Interaktiv Abpausen -> Abpausoptionen -> deine einstellungen machen -> Abpausen -> Objekt -> Interaktiv Abpausen -> Umwandeln -> wenn nötig einige flächen entfernen

Im Feld Abpausoptionen mußt du halt ma n bisschen die Regler hin und her schieben um das gewünschte Ergebniss zu erzielen. Jedoch gilt, per Zeichenstift Vektorisieren ist immer noch am genausten.

viel spaß dabei


----------



## janoc (8. Oktober 2007)

Der Vollständigkeit halber: Schrift zu verzerren ist eigentlich ein typographisches Kapitalverbrechen


----------



## Roman-studios (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich zeichne es nach aber wenn du ein Logo vectorisieren willst dann benutz Vextractor 3.80 !!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Oktober 2007)

Nur mal so am Rande. Ich habe heir bestimmt schon zwei, dreimal ausführlich beschrieben wie man Grafiken vektorisiert. Bitte mal suchen. 

Gruß


----------



## DieVonNebenan (23. November 2007)

Hallo Roman-studios, könntest Du mir vielleicht auch helfen? Ich habe ein Logo entworfen und brauche dieses jetzt auch als Vektor Datei. Habe noch nie zuvor Illustrator benutzt und versuche es seit zwei Tagen mit dem Interaktiv Abpausen. Habe verschiedene Abpausoptionen ausprobiert, tutorials gelesen, kann aber nicht die richtigen Einstellungen finden. Kannst Du mir biiitte helfen    und sagen wie ich es in Zukunft am besten lösen kann? Komm einfach nicht weiter! Habe kein Coral Draw und Vextractor habe ich mir runtergeladen...das klappt auch nicht!


----------



## ink (23. November 2007)

Moin Dievonnebenan.
Wie wäre es wenn du es stattdessen weiter probierst und im INet nach Lösungen suchst?
Und nicht hier irgendwelche Leute unnötig arbeiten zu lassen.
Oder zumindest diesen Link benutzt.
Kannst dein Bild hochladen, Einstellungen machen und es vektorisieren lassen (Geht fast wie von selbst und ist kostenlos)


Peez


----------



## DieVonNebenan (23. November 2007)

skat hat gesagt.:


> Moin Dievonnebenan.
> Wie wäre es wenn du es stattdessen weiter probierst und im INet nach Lösungen suchst?
> Und nicht hier irgendwelche Leute unnötig arbeiten zu lassen.
> Oder zumindest diesen Link benutzt.
> ...




Hallo Skat, Danke für Deinen Link, Du hast mir sehr geholfen. Wie hast Du sowas geniales gefunden? Ich  echt schon seit einer halben ewigkeit rum! 
Trotzdem, ich lasse niemanden für mich arbeiten, unnötig schon gar nicht. Ich habe nur schnell Hilfe gebraucht. Warum reagierst Du gleich so zickig? Wenn ich weiterhelfen kann, tu ich das auch immer gern. Das Vektor Logo habe ich nun einmal dringend gebraucht und bin deswegen in Panik verfallen. Vielen Dank und wenn ich Dir einmal weiterhelfen kann, werde ich das selbstverständlich auch.


----------



## Roman-studios (24. November 2007)

Ok, ich weiss nicht ob ich helfen  kann denn wie sieht das Logo denn aus ich brauche eine Vorstellung...


----------



## ink (24. November 2007)

DieVonNebenan hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Skat, Danke für Deinen Link, Du hast mir sehr geholfen. Wie hast Du sowas geniales gefunden? Ich  echt schon seit einer halben ewigkeit rum!
> Trotzdem, ich lasse niemanden für mich arbeiten, unnötig schon gar nicht. Ich habe nur schnell Hilfe gebraucht. Warum reagierst Du gleich so zickig? Wenn ich weiterhelfen kann, tu ich das auch immer gern. Das Vektor Logo habe ich nun einmal dringend gebraucht und bin deswegen in Panik verfallen. Vielen Dank und wenn ich Dir einmal weiterhelfen kann, werde ich das selbstverständlich auch.



Hmm, habs vielleicht ein bißchen doof geschrieben. 
Entschuldige. 
Ich mags nur nicht dass manche Leute einfach zu faul sind
um selber irgendwas zu lernen.
Du gehörst nicht dazu, hab ich gemerkt. 
Ich helfe natürlich auch gerne, darum bin ich hier.
Den Link hab ich durch Zufall gefunden.
Freut mich dass es dir weitergeholfen hat.

Immosen


----------



## Roman-studios (8. März 2008)

Hi, ich wäre bereit schick mal das LOGO


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. März 2008)

Roman-studios hat gesagt.:


> Hi, ich wäre bereit schick mal das LOGO



Ähm... 24.11.2007 ? 


Alex


----------



## Roman-studios (10. April 2008)

Ich hab nichts bekommen....glaub ich


----------

